# Tsunami hits north-eastern Japan after massive quake



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2011)

Source:
BBC News - Tsunami hits north-eastern Japan after massive quake
and
Earthquake in northeast Japan raises 13-foot tsunami - Express India

Magnitude of earthquake was around 8.9 !!! News is showing live video feed of Waves sweeping away, heaps of debris being carried out in the farms...
Its just disheartening. Earthquake warnings have been issued to Guam, Taiwan, the Philippines, Indonesia and US state of Hawaii!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

Yep. Everyone tune in to CNN-IBN to watch live (literally) footage of the carnage which is still going on.

*Update:* The tsunami will hit Hawaii within 2-2.5 hours. Hawaii has been evacuated however.

*The 8.9 Richter quake is the 5th largest quake in this century.*


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah man... This is INSANE!!!
Never saw the kind of rampage like this ever. The flow of water is carrying along with it the debris of possibly houses, with an astonishing speed ans force! Sometimes looks like its the flow of magma!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Yeah man... This is INSANE!!!
> Never saw the kind of rampage like this ever. The flow of water is carrying along with it the debris of possibly houses, with an astonishing speed ans force! Sometimes looks like its the flow of magma!



yeah. that's the unbelievable part.
when i saw the water flowing without any hitches in the news channel, i thought "Is it real of digitally altered?"


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 11, 2011)

Things are, however, much under control now. There seems to have been no casualties so far. 8.9 on a Richter scale is insanely huge.

EDIT: There has been six casualties so far as reported by the Deccan Herald.


----------



## reddead (Mar 11, 2011)

thank god...its not coming to india
india could not manage evacuation and would end up having thousands of casualities


----------



## Krow (Mar 11, 2011)

BBC seems to suggest that 4 million households are without electricity in Japan now. In a country as advanced as Japan, that must be a nightmare. Hope that casualties are minimal.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2011)

Shocking. YouTube - 3æœˆ11æ—¥åœ°éœ‡ã€€æ￾±äº¬éƒ½ã‚¹ãƒ¼ãƒ‘ãƒ¼åº—å†…ã￾®æ§˜å*￾

Still the Japanese are advanced enough to minimize life loss. If god forbid such a quake occured in India, words cannot describe.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes & in google.co.in they have posted an alert in home page.

"Tsunami Alert for New Zealand, the Philippines, Indonesia, Papua New Guinea, Hawaii, and others. Waves expected over the next few hours, caused by 8.9 earthquake in Japan."


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> If god forbid such a quake occured in India, words cannot describe.



Yeah... totally agree... such evacuations are not possible here. Can't even imagine what havoc could break loose here! Until and unless, some security measures aren't put up in place, and if people don't become vigilant enough.



Zangetsu said:


> Yes & in google.co.in they have posted an alert in home page.



yes.... even on Google.com
But it will rarely help those, who don't access google search directly. Like I didn't noticed that, since I use search toolbar.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2011)

^ Even if it helps one person, google has done well.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2011)

ONE! Google must have helped people, that I couldn't even imagine giving number of.

Its good to know that earthquake resulted in very less casualities. But damage has not been finished. Tsunami is on its way to other Islands. We can just hope for the best.

BTW, @Liverpool_fan: Any idea, why that video is showing uploaded date, of previous day?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2011)

^ No idea. Time zones maybe?

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------

Live coverage from the BBC

BBC News - Tsunami hits north-eastern Japan after massive quake


----------



## azzu (Mar 11, 2011)

That really looks insane ....
hope they have very few casualties....
an example of nature's force..


----------



## iinfi (Mar 11, 2011)

c how the tsunami will travel
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/03/11/article-1365229-0D916781000005DC-641_634x613.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 11, 2011)

Something's gonna happen soon..........


Max is something like 7.x, goddarnit, this is 8.9 or 9! Holy hell this Earth.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

See the high-res pics of the carnage...
*BBC News - In pictures: Japan earthquake and tsunami*

Also watch the live streaming BBC coverage...
*BBC News - Live: Japan earthquake and tsunami*


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2011)

(Final) Update: Atleast 1000 casualities, and insurmountable loss of property.

Quake, tsunami devastate Japan, more than 1000 dead - Hindustan Times


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

*Japan Quake Causes Day To Get Shorter*



> WASHINGTON – You won't notice it, but the day just got a tiny bit shorter because of Friday's giant earthquake off the coast of Japan.
> 
> NASA geophysicist Richard Gross calculated that Earth's rotation sped up by 1.6 microseconds. That's because of the shift in Earth's mass caused by the 8.9-magnitude earthquake. A microsecond is one-millionth of a second.
> 
> ...



*Source*


----------



## Goten (Mar 12, 2011)

If such a quake hits India..More a lakh people will be dead for sure....:\

May every1 survive this in Japan.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2011)

^^ Luks like u missed above posts. A thousand already didn't survived. There is no news of any Indian casualty in Japan.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 12, 2011)

Goten said:


> If such a quake hits India..More a lakh people will be dead for sure....:\
> 
> May every1 survive this in Japan.
> 
> Peace~~~!


It's not possible that with a hit of 8.9 everyone will survive. 1k dead and it will increase, though I highly hope it won't. With such a quake in India? Forget about more dead people, even a big city, like- Delhi or Kolkata will be vanished. India should learn a lesson about Japan's awesome preparation of disaster management.


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2011)

Speculation about what would happen if a Tsunami hit India is unnecessary. It would be better if people stick to the topic.

Japan will bounce back from this pretty soon. My condolences to families of victims.

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------




vineet369 said:


> Luckily, there is no news of any Indian casualty in Japan.


I am sad for the loss of life and the chaos that has occurred in Japan. Whether Indian or not, a life is a life. I don't understand how it is "lucky" if no Indian was harmed and how that is a good thing.

I'd say that luckily the loss of life has not been in millions.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2011)

Krow said:


> I don't understand how it is "lucky" if no Indian was harmed and how that is a good thing.
> I'd say that luckily the loss of life has not been in millions.



I am not going to debate about my actual sentiments when I wrote that. For that there's whole section devoted called, "Fight Club".
But taking care of your feelings, I have edited my post. Sorry, if it offended anybody.


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2011)

^I am sorry if I came across as rude. I didn't mean to question your personal sentiments. Or argue about it.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 12, 2011)

Radiation has leaked from an Japanese nuclear reactor and authorities say there is a possibility of a meltdown at the Fukushima Daiichi plant about 250km north of Tokyo.

This is scary. May God give strength to all.

Read :Why Japan is prone to earthquakes
*english.aljazeera.net/news/asia-pacific/2011/03/2011311105046675615.html



> "So we have got the Pacific plate and the Philippine plate to the east; and to the west, we have got the North America plate and the Eurasian plate. And what is happening is that the Philippine plate and the Pacific plate are heading towards the west; they are going underneath the other two plates and that is what is causing all the problems."


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 12, 2011)

the nuke reactor blast is ....a real worry....


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 12, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> the nuke reactor blast is ....a real worry....



nuclear reactors dont "blast". they just go critical(as in, too many reactions take place, generating extreme heat in >200,000 K {kelvin} range) and all the hot nuclear stuff melts EVERYTHING, including concrete, and releases a load of radiation and radioactive particles(which get carried away by the winds). and the stuff will remain hot for a very long time, and you cannot do anything to stop it, coz it'll continue generating huge amount of heat.

but, if the hot stuff touches water, the water is going to be super-hot and if it finds a weak point in the structure, it will literally blast, that is, it will expand very fast, so, yes, you might get an "exploding" reactor.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 12, 2011)

when it will come to india ?


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 12, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> when it will come to india ?



wont, the regions are not directly connected.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 12, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> nuclear reactors dont "blast". they just go critical(as in, too many reactions take place, generating extreme heat in >200,000 K {kelvin} range) and all the hot nuclear stuff melts EVERYTHING, including concrete, and releases a load of radiation and radioactive particles(which get carried away by the winds). and the stuff will remain hot for a very long time, and you cannot do anything to stop it, coz it'll continue generating huge amount of heat.
> 
> but, if the hot stuff touches water, the water is going to be super-hot and if it finds a weak point in the structure, it will literally blast, that is, it will expand very fast, so, yes, you might get an "exploding" reactor.



whatever dude... don't go all science on me...
i just read abt it in yahoo news... so i posted it here... go read it if you don't believe me... and if u like go all science on them...

peace out.....


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 12, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> nuclear reactors dont "blast". they just go critical(as in, too many reactions take place, generating extreme heat in >200,000 K {kelvin} range) and all the hot nuclear stuff melts EVERYTHING, including concrete, and releases a load of radiation and radioactive particles(which get carried away by the winds). and the stuff will remain hot for a very long time, and you cannot do anything to stop it, coz it'll continue generating huge amount of heat.
> 
> but, if the hot stuff touches water, the water is going to be super-hot and if it finds a weak point in the structure, it will literally blast, that is, it will expand very fast, so, yes, you might get an "exploding" reactor.



Let me give you a dose of Science. Nuclear Reactors go critical when the systems responsible for controlling the Nuclear Fission fails & not because of earthquake. Also there was an explosion (explosion, mind you, not going critical) in a cooling-plant building which is entirely isolated from the main reactor building. The reactor is safe as of now.



damngoodman999 said:


> when it will come to india ?



Why? Are you waiting for it ?

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------

Some interesting read: Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide

Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 13, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Let me give you a dose of Science. Nuclear Reactors go critical when the systems responsible for controlling the Nuclear Fission fails & not because of earthquake. Also there was an explosion (explosion, mind you, not going critical) in a cooling-plant building which is entirely isolated from the main reactor building. The reactor is safe as of now.



cooling plants can still have radiation leakage, coz the coolants have been in contact with the fissile material.

critical fission = the amount of neutrons getting pumped into the fissile material is just enough to provide self sustaining fission. and when the neutrons in the reaction get past safe limits, it goes super-critical and its called a run-away fission reaction.

Nuclear_meltdown


----------



## Krow (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone want nuclear power even now?


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 13, 2011)

Krow said:


> Anyone want nuclear power even now?



yes, NUCLEAR FUSION!!!


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 13, 2011)

^^ lol


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> yes, NUCLEAR FUSION!!!



yeah right!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 13, 2011)

Krow said:


> Anyone want nuclear power even now?



Why? There are plenty of accidents concerning conventional power plants, doesn't mean they have to be given up do they?


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2011)

Krow said:


> Anyone want nuclear power even now?


using thermal energy is not the future.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 13, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Why? There are plenty of accidents concerning conventional power plants, doesn't mean they have to be given up do they?



I'm surprised at this comment!!!! there is a world of diff bet a conventional power plant and a nuclear one.

ever heard of any coal fallout? ash fallout? lol but I bet you don't want to be any place near(even 1000km) a nuclear fallout 


actually the fear is: even if the mighty japanese have a nightmare containing the reactors, then where do people like us stand ??? 60000 ppl demonstrated in Germany for closing all their nuclear power.

I read in some place that present geothermal sources and wind power itself is sufficient for catering to the power requirements of India. the 'inevitability of nuclear power' crap is shoved down into throats of many nations by the 'economic hitmen' style. sadly till there are corrupt govts all over the world there is no way out 


_


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 13, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> I'm surprised at this comment!!!! there is a world of diff bet a conventional power plant and a nuclear one.
> 
> ever heard of any coal fallout? ash fallout? lol but I bet you don't want to be any place near(even 1000km) a nuclear fallout
> 
> ...



You miss the point. I simply meant you simply don't give up a technology due to certain accident or anything. In fact the technology should be developed to avoid this kind of catastrophe. But these safety parameters should have been looked while building the plant. 

Of course if each Nuclear Power plant is bomb waiting to set loose, then you may very well give up the technology as it does not meet the requisite safety standards and shouldn't have been built in the first place.

Sadly Nuclear Power remains one of the source which can keep up with the increasing demands of the human civilization, conventional sources simply cannot be trusted forever.

I wish geothermal/wind sources of energy can meet all the demands, but there's either not enough technological commitments there yet (IMO) and it does not meet the short term demands which people are craving for.


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> I read in *some place* that present geothermal sources and wind power itself is sufficient for catering to the power requirements of India. the 'inevitability of nuclear power' crap is shoved down into throats of many nations by the 'economic hitmen' style. sadly till there are corrupt govts all over the world there is no way out


some place? which place? 

Secondly, do you know how much pollution does coal-powered power plants cause? What if coal gets finished?

Wind and solar energy are the cleanest. What about the cost? Harnessing of geothermal energy also contributes to global warming.

Point is, nuclear energy has hazards, but that doesn't mean we should give it up.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 13, 2011)

Krow said:


> Speculation about what would happen if a Tsunami hit India is unnecessary. It would be better if people stick to the topic.



It's not speculation, it's a fact. Speculation is those which are probable but fact is those which is possible, hope you know it better than me . and if you state a fact before it happens then the most effective steps could be taken. I hope nobody has forgotten the 2004 incident where 2 lac people got killed which should have been MUCH LESSER if a necessary step was taken that time, I feel really poor for Japanese people but at the same time I think it's better to think about our own country as well and especially when Tsunami is very much a normal trouble for India.
Regards.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 14, 2011)

Peace~~


----------



## Vyom (Mar 14, 2011)

Japan Tsunami, first person video... most terrifying I have even seen!

Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide



> This is first-person view is the most terrifying and unbelievable video I've seen of the Japan tsunami. Initially everything seems ok, just a mild wave coming towards the camera. But keep watching. The sea literally goes Godzilla on the city.
> 
> By the end of it, the raging water is taking entire buildings with it.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 14, 2011)

Bad news still incoming. There was another explosion at the same spot today morning.

Explosion at Japan nuclear plant | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

ico said:


> using thermal energy is not the future.


yes it is not, but its going to be a major source for the next 50 years at least



DigitalDude said:


> I read in some place that present geothermal sources and wind power itself is sufficient for catering to the power requirements of India. the 'inevitability of nuclear power' crap is shoved down into throats of many nations by the 'economic hitmen' style. sadly till there are corrupt govts all over the world there is no way out





ico said:


> some place? which place?


only in very specific parts of the world, like iceland and netherlands.
you are correct. the energy "mafia" (read, big power companys who own/produce energy or energy sources) is only concerned about making money. they dont give a fcuk about what happens after.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Of course if each Nuclear Power plant is bomb waiting to set loose, then you may very well give up the technology as it does not meet the requisite safety standards and shouldn't have been built in the first place.
> 
> Sadly Nuclear Power remains one of the source which can keep up with the increasing demands of the human civilization, conventional sources simply cannot be trusted forever.
> 
> I wish geothermal/wind sources of energy can meet all the demands, but there's either not enough technological commitments there yet (IMO) and it does not meet the short term demands which people are craving for.


correct on all 3 points. look at pakistan, their make their nuclear power plants into nukes in time of war. talk about innovation


----------



## asingh (Mar 14, 2011)

Apparently they are cooling it using sea water supplies. Their pumps have failed and the cores are getting hot..hotter. If there is serious radioactive leakage the area will be non accessible for years to come with these isotopes having such half-lives.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> [...]Sadly Nuclear Power remains one of the source which can keep up with the increasing demands of the human civilization, conventional sources simply cannot be trusted forever.
> 
> I wish geothermal/wind sources of energy can meet all the demands, but there's either not enough technological commitments there yet (IMO) and it does not meet the short term demands which people are craving for.



my point is that, this kind of thought is a manufactured one. the lack of techological commitments is mainly because of the companies that are promoting nuclear power as the only way by thoroughly whitewashing its hazards.



ico said:


> some place? which place?
> 
> Secondly, do you know how much pollution does coal-powered power plants cause? What if coal gets finished?
> 
> ...



read that in this website Geothermal Energy in India | Its Cost, opportunities, production and Government policies - Energy Alternatives India - EAI.in

the problem is there are plenty of coal reserves and there is not much momentum to avoid this easy way.

and the idea of global warming by human activity is receiving less and less support every passing day. btw nuclear power is a big contributor to GW than wind or geo-thermal energy.

my point is Nuclear fission has very long term hazards and very catastrophic in nature and it should not be use in wide scale like now.


_


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> and the idea of global warming by human activity is receiving less and less support every passing day. *btw nuclear power is a big contributor to GW than wind or geo-thermal energy.*


Wind energy is completely clean. No point about it contributing to global warming. As far as Nuclear energy is concerned, it doesn't produce gases like CO2, SO2 and NO2. Does it? It has other hazards like disposing of nuclear waste etc.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> and the idea of global warming by human activity is receiving less and less support every passing day. btw nuclear power is a big contributor to GW than wind or geo-thermal energy.



wow, just wow.
the ozone layer is being destroyed.
more and more gasses like CO2, CH4, chlorofluorocarbons, furans, aromatic stuff is being released into the atmosphere.
trees are being cut.
waste is being dumped using unsafe methods.
WE ARE SH!TTING ON OUR PLANET.

its good to deny it all, and say that we are not causing global warming, its like saying that the ball broke the glass when it was you who threw the ball.

and nuclear power DOES NOT have to do anything with global warming. where did you get that awesome idea from?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 14, 2011)

this is wat happens if we play with nature

hope they will recover


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> this is wat happens if we play with nature
> 
> hope they will recover



wont, even if we stop or replace most of the pollution causes within a decade, we would still do irreparable damage to the environment. around 100+ species go extinct everyday. how will you replace/recover them?

and it doesnt look like we are going to stop anytime to soon.

i say, mankind is [screwed,busted,damned,finished,game-over,fried,hastalavista,terminated,poolisclosed]. by his own greed, no less.
=zipped=


----------



## asingh (Mar 14, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> wont, even if we stop or replace most of the pollution causes within a decade, we would still do irreparable damage to the environment. around 100+ species go extinct everyday. how will you replace/recover them?
> 
> and it doesnt look like we are going to stop anytime to soon.
> 
> i say, mankind is fcuked. by his own greed, no less.



_*We respect your views and sentiments. Please can you be discrete with the word. 

Thanks.*_


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> this is wat happens if we play with nature
> 
> hope they will recover



May I know what has mankind exploiting with nature has to do with an Earthquake and Tsunami? 

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------




DigitalDude said:


> my point is that, this kind of thought is a manufactured one. the lack of techological commitments is mainly because of the companies that are promoting nuclear power as the only way by thoroughly whitewashing its hazards.


People sadly look for short term solutions and shortcuts. Companies/Nations are only look for profits. Nuclear Power is here to stay.



> btw nuclear power is a big contributor to GW than wind or geo-thermal energy.


How? Sure it contributes to creation of hazardous radioactive chemicals which if not controlled are far worse off than wastes of thermal plants etc, but it does not contribute to global warming any more than wind or geothermal or does it? Please explain in that case 



> my point is Nuclear fission has very long term hazards and very catastrophic in nature and it should not be use in wide scale like now.
> _


Agreed that it is hazardous but sadly we can't close the nuclear plants all of a sudden. Wind and Geothermal energy at this point just can't keep up with the insane demands, and Nuclear power gives a short cut to produce a lot of energy which no other solution satisfies.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

he was responding to my post about dodging the blame for causing environmental damage


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 14, 2011)

ico said:


> Wind energy is completely clean. No point about it contributing to global warming. As far as Nuclear energy is concerned, it doesn't produce gases like CO2, SO2 and NO2. Does it? It has other hazards like disposing of nuclear waste etc.



Nuclear plants need lot of specialised construction and commissioning compared to a coal powered plant and in most cases an entire township to support them as they have to be well far off from civilisation.

then the major contributor is the cooling water which a NPP requires in enormous quantity that is why they are mostly situated near fresh/sea water bodies. disposing of nuclear waste is a prime headache. infact 'dispose' is a convenient term... 'just throw away the waste to third world countries and let us not worry about it' is the present attitude. some day or the other the entire mankind has to answer for this rapidly piling up radioactive waste.

wind energy also has its own ecological problems like impacting wind patterns locally and being the no 1 source for death of flying birds  seriously.

and for the giggles

*m.blog.hu/an/anyulontul/image/photo/napenergia.jpg




doomgiver said:


> wow, just wow.
> the ozone layer is being destroyed.
> more and more gasses like CO2, CH4, chlorofluorocarbons, furans, aromatic stuff is being released into the atmosphere.
> trees are being cut.
> ...



haha!! you are living upto your name buddy.

first there is a difference between 'Environmental Pollution' and 'Global Warming'. I'm not even talking about environmental pollution.

as far as I have read, the Sun and natural processes on earth have far far impact on the circulating carbon (CO2 also included) in our ecosphere. the heat increase by the greenhouse gases produced by human activities pale in  comparison with these natural processes.

*www.iceagenow.com/Global_Warming_Comic_Moscow.jpg

the whole global warming industry is worth billions and is a major plan to stent the growth of third world countries just like the myth of 'overpopulation'. this is made evident by the recent 'cap n trade' 'carbon credits' policies.

the following articles are nice reads:
Another nail in climate change coffin – Pacific islands growing not shrinking « Quick Take – As It Happens (also read the related ones)
Population Problem – Western Paranoia & Eastern Gullibility! « 2ndlook – View From A Square Prism

the free documentary 'HOME' is also a clear perspective on 'environmental pollution and degradation'.

for added satisfaction watch Al Gore's congressional testimony regarding 'cap n trade' policy I guess  (i can't find it on youtube now, as soon as I find I will add it)



_


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2011)

Japan got unlucky coz of the epi center of earthquake...


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Agreed that it is hazardous but sadly we can't close the nuclear plants all of a sudden. Wind and Geothermal energy at this point just can't keep up with the insane demands, and Nuclear power gives a short cut to produce a lot of energy which no other solution satisfies.


a dozen large "safe" nuclear plants have more output than the total geothermal+wind+tidal production of asia, maybe the world, if you stretch it a bit.

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




DigitalDude said:


> wind energy also has its own ecological problems like impacting wind patterns locally and being the no 1 source for death of flying birds  seriously.


didnt know that.



DigitalDude said:


> first there is a difference between 'Environmental Pollution' and 'Global Warming'. I'm not even talking about environmental pollution.


yes, but they are related, coz environmental pollution causes global warming(by releasing methane, co2, and other stuff, forgot name, lol)



DigitalDude said:


> as far as I have read, the Sun and natural processes on earth have far far impact on the circulating carbon (CO2 also included) in our ecosphere. the heat increase by the greenhouse gases produced by human activities pale in  comparison with these natural processes.


those are compleletely natural processes, and have been going on for a LOOOONG time, AND nature has a way of fixing those pollutants, so, logically, they must have reached an equilibrium by now. enter humans (cue star wars imperial march). we introduce several hundred billion tons of greenhouse gasses in a short span of a few hundred years. the equilibrium is dead. long live the cfc's!!!



DigitalDude said:


> the whole global warming industry is worth billions and is a major plan to stent the growth of third world countries just like the myth of 'overpopulation'. this is made evident by the recent 'cap n trade' 'carbon credits' policies.


i dont know about the global warming industry, what is it?
and it IS wrong to introduce caps and stuff on developing nation while it is the fat pigs in the developed nations hogging over 90% world's resources either directly or indirectly.

well, im not going to preach like a padre and try to convert you like a zealot, but i think you should know what we are doing to our planet.
sometimes i think, just go to hell with the environment and stuff and enjoy life as long as it lasts, coz there's no way we are going to see the next century.


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2011)

Any and every argument involving the name of Al Gore is farce.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

and its false that CO2 is the worst culprit of global warming.
its actually methane and some aromatic compounds that do the major damage. 
methane=200x more dangerous than CO2 in terms of heating factor. the major source of methane? bovine gas, or cow farts.

and yes, there's a serious misinformation campaign to remove the focus from the main polluters

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------




ico said:


> Any and every argument involving the name of Al Gore is farce.



he does *some* things just for political reasons.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> i dont know about the global warming industry, what is it?


Carbon Credits and other some farce.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Carbon Credits and other some farce.



meh, stupid corporates and their stupid "reasoning"


------------
ahahaha!!! century!!!!


----------



## abhidev (Mar 14, 2011)

According Dr.Noell(Astrologer) the moon is come really closer to the earth on 19th March....if his claims are true then this may cause mayhem due to massive tidal changes....looking at what happened in Japan hope his claims don't come true....


----------



## asingh (Mar 14, 2011)

Things are not too good for the N-Reactors.

Here


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

abhidev said:


> According Dr.Noell(Astrologer) the moon is come really closer to the earth on 19th March....if his claims are true then this may cause mayhem due to massive tidal changes....looking at what happened in Japan hope his claims don't come true....



he is an  ASTROLOGER.
do you honestly expect him to say something knowledgeable?

and if the moon was truly closer, there should have been massive changes in the tidal patterns in the world, not just in a localised(relatively) area.

this just goes on to prove that quacks like astrologers convolute and mash up random physics and astronomical phenomena to forward their own agendas.

------
oh wait, u said 19 march, sorry, but japan trouble was not caused by tides.
and care to explain just HOW will the moon come closer? will solar wind "push" it? or will some "danav" from "patal" pull it with his tail?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 14, 2011)

maybe he mean moon pulled the tectonic plates near Japan, causing the earthquake.

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




doomgiver said:


> oh wait, u said 19 march, sorry, but japan trouble was not caused by tides.
> and care to explain just HOW will the moon come closer? will solar wind "push" it? or will some "danav" from "patal" pull it with his tail?


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

abhidev said:


> According Dr.Noell(Astrologer) the moon is come really closer to the earth on 19th March....if his claims are true then this may cause mayhem due to massive tidal changes....looking at what happened in Japan hope his claims don't come true....





Sam said:


> maybe he mean moon pulled the tectonic plates near Japan, causing the earthquake.


and that, kids, is how the bad men take your trust in truth, humanity, justice and utterly destroy it. for what? a 15 second tv interview?

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------

you can claim all you want, and the truth shall blind all you fakers in the end.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> and care to explain just HOW will the moon come closer? will solar wind "push" it? or will some "danav" from "patal" pull it with his tail?



Moon WILL come closer, that's called the Super Moon. While I am skeptical it will cause natural disasters, but come March 19th the Moon will be closest to Earth.


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Moon WILL come closer, that's called the Super Moon. While I am skeptical it will cause natural disasters, but come March 19th the Moon will be closest to Earth.



I wonder how far this relationship b/w earth and moon will go 

Set my playlist to Apocalypse Now.

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------

*Meltdown alert at Japan reactor*
BBC News - Japan earthquake: Meltdown alert at Fukushima reactor


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Moon WILL come closer, that's called the Super Moon. While I am skeptical it will cause natural disasters, but come March 19th the Moon will be closest to Earth.



thats of no consequence. btw, closest to earth in how much time? and did you know, the moon is moving away from the earth @ 4 cm/yr?

Earth's Moon Destined to Disintegrate | Space.com
Curious About Astronomy: Is the Moon moving away from the Earth? When was this discovered?

super moon is rubbish, it happened several times in the past century
Business Line : Industry & Economy / Economy : Moon to be closest to Earth on March 19
Inconstant Moon: The Moon at Perigee and Apogee
Debunking the "Supermoon" Theory of Japan's Earthquake and Tsunami | Fast Company

i've queue'd up Insane Clown Posse in grooveshark

poor japs. first fat man and little boy, then the nuclear reactors. country is a nuke magnet


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 14, 2011)

Frankly I don't give a damn what some astrologer says.

And there are these kind of people 


```
*cdn-www.i-am-bored.com/media/pearlharborjapan.jpg
```


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

there are americans who cannot locate their own country on a map. 
im amazed these people can even speak english


----------



## Vyom (Mar 14, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> ```
> *cdn-www.i-am-bored.com/media/pearlharborjapan.jpg
> ```



Those are some sick posts!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2011)

Well there are morons everywhere better not to stereotype americans because of such utter morons.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 14, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> a dozen large "safe" nuclear plants have more output than the total geothermal+wind+tidal production of asia, maybe the world, if you stretch it a bit.



I guess you are talking about present production. but if it's about capacity then it's grossly wrong. the present condition is a result of everything except Nuclear and coal being artificially suppressed because of vested interests.

and btw please define a 'safe' nuclear reactor.



doomgiver said:


> yes, but they are related, coz environmental pollution causes global warming(by releasing methane, co2, and other stuff, forgot name, lol)



I'm saying that the concept of Man-Made Global warming itself is a big hoax. did you even go through the two links I mentioned in my previous post ?

*quicktake.wordpress.com/2010/06/07...coffin-pacific-islands-growing-not-shrinking/

*2ndlook.wordpress.com/2008/01/30/the-mother-of-all-conspiracies-population-problem/



doomgiver said:


> those are compleletely natural processes, and have been going on for a LOOOONG time, AND nature has a way of fixing those pollutants, so, logically, they must have reached an equilibrium by now. enter humans (cue star wars imperial march). we introduce several hundred billion tons of greenhouse gasses in a short span of a few hundred years. the equilibrium is dead. long live the cfc's!!!



the equilibrium is not dead. the earth changes in a multitude of ways naturally mainly based of sun cycles. human activity is just a minor perturbance for the climate. it is being dramatised. also awareness of sustainable development is much much higher now.

btw ozone layer is recovering well and good mainly from 2003 - effect of the worldwide CFC bans.



doomgiver said:


> i dont know about the global warming industry, what is it?
> and it IS wrong to introduce caps and stuff on developing nation while it is the fat pigs in the developed nations hogging over 90% world's resources either directly or indirectly.



the industry consisting of an army of climate change study 'experts', scientists, govt funded university depts, etc



doomgiver said:


> well, im not going to preach like a padre and try to convert you like a zealot, but i think you should know what we are doing to our planet.
> sometimes i think, just go to hell with the environment and stuff and enjoy life as long as it lasts, coz there's no way we are going to see the next century.



lol convert me to what ?? as I said I'm aware of 'environmental degradation and pollution' but completely against the hoax of 'man-made global warming and climate change bcos of that'




ico said:


> Any and every argument involving the name of Al Gore is farce.



In the video i'm referring to, he gets drilled by the congressional committee his face becomes pale lol unfortunately I'm unable to locate it.



_


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> I guess you are talking about present production. but if it's about capacity then it's grossly wrong. the present condition is a result of everything except Nuclear and coal being artificially suppressed because of vested interests.
> 
> and btw please define a 'safe' nuclear reactor.


yes, i am talking about present production.



DigitalDude said:


> I'm saying that the concept of Man-Made Global warming itself is a big hoax. did you even go through the two links I mentioned in my previous post ?


i admit, i didnt read them before. but thats just bs. tell me, why are there worse and worse floods and droughts? where there was fertile land, there is dead barren desert.... changing climate patterns, extinct species, rising temperatures, is this not a direct result of us trying to change our environment to suit ourselves?




DigitalDude said:


> the equilibrium is not dead. the earth changes in a multitude of ways naturally mainly based of sun cycles. human activity is just a minor perturbance for the climate. it is being dramatised. also awareness of sustainable development is much much higher now.
> 
> btw ozone layer is recovering well and good mainly from 2003 - effect of the worldwide CFC bans.


MINOR?!?! SUN CYCLES!!! sun cycle is a huge, awesome and powerful PHYSICAL phenomenon. i fail to see how it would affect us, unless the sun's heat is being "somehow" absorbed by the earth, if that were so, the earth would be toast like venus. and venus is a prime example of what we could be doing to ourselves. sun cycles are only related to earth via the geomagnetics.
yea, cfc have been banned. waht about those that escape from faulty/old fridges/ cans??? there was a huge industry making that stuff. i dont think that an entire industry removed cfc's from theier products. if they had, lossed would be huge in terms of disposl costs



DigitalDude said:


> lol convert me to what ?? as I said I'm aware of 'environmental degradation and pollution' but completely against the hoax of 'man-made global warming and climate change bcos of that'


'environmental degradation and pollution' 'man-made global warming and climate change' both are the RELATED. global warming >>> causes >>> climate change. lol. think about it. yes, i agree that the issue has been grossly hyped sometimes, but it is a very real and immediate threat, not a hoax.



DigitalDude said:


> In the video i'm referring to, he gets drilled by the congressional committee his face becomes pale lol unfortunately I'm unable to locate it.


ummm, he IS a paleface.


i'll get back to you next week at my leisure. please keep the thread going.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2011)

*Update *on Japan Crisis:

Below is the complete post from Source.

*What’s Inside the Shelter Boxes Going to Japan?*
ShelterBox is sending their awesome, super-compact, heavy duty disaster relief boxes to Japan (you can help them with a single $1 donation). They pack 100 pounds of equipment in just 33 x 24 x 22 inches. Here's what is inside:

• A custom-made shelter tent that fits up to 10 people, designed to withstand extreme temperatures and rain. It even has privacy partitions inside.
• Thermal blankets and insulated ground sheets.
• Water purification system that runs for six months.
• Industrial-grade steel mini stove that can use wood or any other fuel, for heating and cooking.
• Cooking utensils.
• Bowls, mugs, and other containers.
• Toolbox with hammer, axe, saw, trenching shovel, hoe head, pliers and wire cutters.
• A children pack with drawing books, crayons and pens, to keep the kids distracted after losing all their toys.
• And of course, the heavy duty box can be used to store anything, from food to water.


I bet a lot of thought must have gone into building one of those!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 15, 2011)

How to donate?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *How to donate?*



Mashable.com have collected some unique ways to donate.... one of the ways, being just liking a page! Know about them, at 

*Japan Earthquake & Tsunami: 7 Simple Ways to Help*


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 15, 2011)

2011 Japanese Earthquake and Tsunami


----------



## abhidev (Mar 15, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> thats of no consequence. btw, closest to earth in how much time? and did you know, the moon is moving away from the earth @ 4 cm/yr?
> 
> Earth's Moon Destined to Disintegrate | Space.com
> Curious About Astronomy: Is the Moon moving away from the Earth? When was this discovered?
> ...



Mr. DoomGiver...why are you getting so hyper...i just stated what someone else claimed.....

Also even if the moon is moving away from earth every year...it is also coming closer to the earth because the side of the earth facing the moon feels greater gravitational force than the center of the earth, this causes the earth to elongate a bit. please read the articles links that you you have posted


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 15, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Mr. DoomGiver...why are you getting so hyper...i just stated what someone else claimed.....
> 
> Also even if the moon is moving away from earth every year...it is also coming closer to the earth because the side of the earth facing the moon feels greater gravitational force than the center of the earth, this causes the earth to elongate a bit. please read the articles links that you you have posted



no no, not getting hyper. just being aggressive(bad thing. sry abt that)
elongation is not too great. by gravitational law, the earth will exert a much greater effect on moon, coz its mass is smaller.

and you can call me doom, everyone does that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> no no, not getting hyper. just being aggressive(bad thing. sry abt that)
> elongation is not too great. by gravitational law, the earth will exert a much greater effect on moon, coz its mass is smaller.



By effect, if you mean acceleration then yes. Both Earth and Moon will pull each other with same force.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 16, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> i admit, i didnt read them before. but thats just bs. tell me, why are there worse and worse floods and droughts? where there was fertile land, there is dead barren desert.... changing climate patterns, extinct species, rising temperatures, is this not a direct result of us trying to change our environment to suit ourselves?
> 
> MINOR?!?! SUN CYCLES!!! sun cycle is a huge, awesome and powerful PHYSICAL phenomenon. i fail to see how it would affect us, unless the sun's heat is being "somehow" absorbed by the earth, if that were so, the earth would be toast like venus. and venus is a prime example of what we could be doing to ourselves. sun cycles are only related to earth via the geomagnetics.
> yea, cfc have been banned. waht about those that escape from faulty/old fridges/ cans??? there was a huge industry making that stuff. i dont think that an entire industry removed cfc's from theier products. if they had, lossed would be huge in terms of disposl costs
> ...




Global Warming:A Chilling Perspective
*www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/ice_ages.html

*www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/PageMill_Images/image270f.gif

Global Warming: A closer look at the numbers
*www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/greenhouse_data.html


_


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 16, 2011)

Satellite Photos of Japan, Before and After the Quake and Tsunami

Satellite Photos - Japan Before and After Tsunami - Interactive Feature - NYTimes.com


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2011)

BBC News - Japan earthquake: Fukushima nuclear alert level raised


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> Satellite Photos of Japan, Before and After the Quake and Tsunami
> 
> Satellite Photos - Japan Before and After Tsunami - Interactive Feature - NYTimes.com



Thanks. Those photos say it all.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 18, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> Satellite Photos of Japan, Before and After the Quake and Tsunami
> 
> Satellite Photos - Japan Before and After Tsunami - Interactive Feature - NYTimes.com



After witnessing the birds eye view of the disasters, no words seems necessary to be spoken, nor will any word be justified.
With an update the toll of people who lost their lives due to Earthquake or Tsunami has risen to about 7000. With count of missing people is more than 10,000! 
(Source)

May they rest in peace.

Added a poll. Since the question was bugging me.
I personally think, the reacters should have made keeping the strongest earthquakes and Tsunami in mind, since it's a sensitive area.


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2011)

I feel like going to Japan. As a relief and rescue volunteer or something similar. Sad that I don't have the time or money


----------



## Vyom (Mar 19, 2011)

Japan Crisis Time line.... From the beginning to now... god knows when and how it will end.
But I hope, it does end soon.

Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide


----------



## asingh (Mar 19, 2011)

Seems more like it that TEPCO was caught with their pants down. They have had a weird history in terms of honestly and correct communication to the authorities.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2011)

The extent and seriousness of the Nuclear crisis can be judged from the fact, that TEPCO's Managing Director Akio Komiri himself started to cry, as he left after a press conference in Fukushima!

*Japan earthquake and tsunami: Fukushima nulear plant radiation leak could kill people | Mail Online*

I am a little worried now that this accident has been categorized in the same one, as kept was the Three Mile Island! (level 5)!!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2011)

An 80 year old women, with her 16 yr old grandson were rescued in Osaka, Japan, where they were trapped for 9 days!  

Dramatic Rescue Gives Hope in Japan - ABC News


----------

